# Gothic 2 Erzwaffen schmieden?



## rastamanvibration (12. August 2006)

Hi
wo kann ich in G2 lernen Erzwaffen zu Schmieden?
Der Typ im Söldnerlager wills mir nicht beibringen weil ich Feuermagier und kein Söldner bin.
Danke


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. August 2006)

rastamanvibration am 12.08.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> wo kann ich in G2 lernen Erzwaffen zu Schmieden?
> Der Typ im Söldnerlager wills mir nicht beibringen weil ich Feuermagier und kein Söldner bin.
> Danke


Grund: Du bist Feuermagier und kein Söldner. 

EDIT: Vergiss das, ich hab da was verwechselt, sry!
Nein, ich weiss nicht, wo das Problem liegt.

EDIT2: Auf die schnelle was gefunden: http://forum.jowood.com/archive/index.php/t-16685.html
Ka, obs hilft.


----------



## rastamanvibration (12. August 2006)

MiffiMoppelchen am 12.08.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 12.08.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht wirklich.
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Dumbi (12. August 2006)

IMO kann man das erst später im Spiel lernen, wenn man ins Minental zurückkehrt, kann aber auch sein dass ich da gerade etwas total durcheinander bringe.


----------



## Homerclon (13. August 2006)

rastamanvibration am 12.08.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> wo kann ich in G2 lernen Erzwaffen zu Schmieden?
> Der Typ im Söldnerlager wills mir nicht beibringen weil ich Feuermagier und kein Söldner bin.
> Danke


Du musst Lehrling bei Harad sein.
Bei ihm musst du das Schwert, und das Edle Schwert zu schmieden gelernt haben.

Dann kannst du bei Jan(erst im 4. Kap in der Burg, vielleicht schon ab 3. Kapitel)
lernen wie man Erzwaffen schmiedet.
Um von Jan lernen zu können musst du für ihn Bürgen, damit er die Schmiede in der Burg nutzen darf.


----------



## rastamanvibration (13. August 2006)

Homerclon am 13.08.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> rastamanvibration am 12.08.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok
Danke


----------

